# Fish broth? Does anyone know a good recipe?



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I have cooked fish whole and filet many different ways and when I filet some of these fishes I feel that I am wasting much of the fish. Does anyone know preparation and ingredients as well as how long and heat temperature for any good fish broth? and how to make it? I was thinking of making some fish broth and put into a container and freeze it for future use.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

My wife does. I'll ask her how she the specifics on the striper head she souped last week. We ended up freezing 2 bags of broth after we had soup so it made quite a bit.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*Fish stock...*

after i fillet my fish(usually flounder, trout, rocks, and reds...) i wash the skeleton free of major blood deposits etc. and make sure there are no gut remains... i then add the backbone (no heads here) too a pot of boiling water with some onions, carrots, and celery...black pepper and salt(not always necessary)...boil until all veggies are soft and then I strain with progressively finer collanders...If i want a stronger stock, i'll add shrimp heads as well and sometimes i'll put Old Bay instead of salt & pepper...take that stock and you got a mean starter for any fish based soups...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

For fish head broth you remove all gills and guts and clean thoroughly. Rub the outer surface with coarse salt to get the slime off. Rinse it then place in a large with with water. Add some salt and bring to a boil. Boil for 5 minutes. At this point if you want the 2 chunks of meat in the back of the head then take them out now otherwise they will stay in the broth. Its ok but the meat is not that great after a long time in the pot. After it boils for 5 minutes reduce and simmer for an hour. Strain and you have the stock. She did not add any vegies so that the stock can remain true and more versatile.

The tamarind soup she made with it was just AWESOME!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

2-1/2 cups cold water
1 onion, chopped
1 carrot, chopped
1 celery stalk with leaves, chopped
5 black peppercorns
2 sprigs parsley
1 bay leaf
1 sprig fresh thyme
3 whole cloves
strip lemon rind
1 lb. lean fish bones and trimmings or cleaned heads
PREPARATION:
Do not use mackerel, skate, mullet, bluefish or salmon in this recipe; their taste is too strong and heavy. <P>Place water, onion, carrot, and celery in stockpot. Tie peppercorns, parsley, bay leaf, thyme, cloves, and lemon rind in a square of cheesecloth and add to pot. Add rinsed fish bones and trimmings. Heat to a simmer over medium high heat. Simmer for just 15 minutes, no longer. Skim the surface of the soup, strain the stock, and refrigerate or freeze. Makes about 2-1/2 cups
:redface:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I always cut the heads in half vertically first. This helps release the flavor. I also put a little starch on the outside and pan fry before boiling for soup. I helps to hold some of the pieces of meat and small bones together. It may make it easier to strain also.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the lending hands fellas, you guys are awesome!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

Old linesides recipe is the same that I use. Also,when eating shrimp, lobster or crabs, save the shells and freeze them. When making the stock just add the shells and follow the recipe. Works great.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

1 big fishead, backbone and skin.
2 gallons of water-boiling
Stuff fishead w/ lots of parsely, tarragon, thyme and a few bayleaves and wrap it up in cheese cloth. Add onions, carrots, celery (leaves and all).

Boil for 2 hours (reduces it by 1 gallon)

Strain and simmer. Add sauteed fish, potatoes, celery, onions and whatever else you like. Tiny bit of heavy cream. Feeds many, freezes well.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

All the recipes sound good. In terms of prep before cooking, I usually put the bones/head in water and let it sit for about 30 minutes. That releases all the blood and you won't get that "foam" on top when you boil. I do this with all bones before cooking. Can't stand the "foam" on top


----------

